# Pancake day



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Are you free on pancake day?.We have the utensils and the ingredients.
All we need now is a tosser.



:lol: :lol: 

Les


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

lifestyle said:


> Are you free on pancake day?.We have the utensils and the ingredients.
> All we need now is a tosser.
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> ...


Now what makes you think you will find one of those on here?

ROTFL

Sue


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Aren't you up to doing it yourself? :lol: 

tony


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Tossers


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

A couple more tossers.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Are all you tossers ready for tomorrow :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Les


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> Aren't you up to doing it yourself? :lol:
> 
> tony


Tony, dont have the wrist movement required to be a tosser :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Les


----------

